

Truthy, Falsy and Equal in JS – Everything you should know. - kiechu
https://gist.github.com/romankierzkowski/9024908

======
sobes
Is there ever a reason / use case in JS to NOT use the strict comparison
operators (=== and !==)? Browser support? Performance? Logic tricks?

~~~
chenglou
Only one that I can think of, and a frequent one:

    
    
      if (a == null) bla;
    

This checks for null and undefined.

